# Just A Beautiful Slideshow



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://oldbluewebdesigns.com/mybeautifulamerica.htm


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That was beautiful and gave me chills...Thank you for reminding me just how fortunate we are to live in this great country of ours.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

yes


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Beautiful ...... it made me cry.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That is a great show. The beautiful slide of Utah reminds me of the location for our 2007 Western Region Rally.

2007 Western Region Rally

Someone had to do it in Doug's absence.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's surely an awesome slideshow
It really makes you think about the cost of Freedom
And the Beautiful Nation we have

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I enjoyed it. Great Country, Great People.

Thor


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Great slide show! I spent 20 years in the Air Force and got to see a lot of different countries but none are are as good as this country. This is the most beautiful country in the world, and the greatest people, I just hope we can keep it that way.

The American Flag is so beautful to me I never get tired of looking at it and it always gives me Goose bumps. I will never get tired of my American Vacations and really don't want to go to another country unless it's Canada.

I thank all those who serve our country Past, Present and Future


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow!!

That is a really nice site.

Yes, Freedom isn't free.

A salute to our Soldiers everywhere.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

There is so much beauty in the USA, and so many folks take it for granted or never get to experience it. 
Luckilly, we have Outbacks that take us front and center to Nature's wonders, and we have heroic folks who protect and serve us all


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice, John!








This is a beautiful country, isn't it?


campmg said:


> That is a great show. The beautiful slide of Utah reminds me of the location for our 2007 Western Region Rally.
> 2007 Western Region Rally
> Someone had to do it in Doug's absence.


Nice plug, campmg!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks John. There is no other country on the face of this planet that is like the USA. God bless America!


----------

